# Easson 12B install details on a PM1340GT (long post)



## Alan H. (Feb 17, 2017)

I am putting this thread up to share with others my experience of installing an Easson 12B DRO on a PM1340GT lathe.  I chose the Easson 12B because I have the same 3 axis model on my mill and it made sense to stick with the same manufacturer and have the same systems on both machines.

I bought the kit from Quality Machine Tools and as usual for them, it was delivered in a very timely manner and packaged well.  It is a universal kit and comes with scales that fit the 1340 and does not limit its travel/capacity in any way.  The kit includes the X and Y scales, readers, guards, display, power supply, mounts, brackets and mounting hardware.

Here’s what was in the box:






It is a kit and as such you have to trim and fit some of the brackets.  The kit comes with fasteners but I found that I needed to buy additional cap screws, etc. to meet my needs for the installation. Easson does include instructions that are good relative to tolerances and setup but there are gaps.  I also received help from the Forum via another recent thread with photos of one other install by QMT and one of an earlier version of an Easson (thanks to MonkMan, Brad S and mksj).

*The X scale* – I trimmed the mounting bar to fit.  Used some cap screws I provided to attach it to the cross slide.  I trimmed the angle bracket for the X reader to mount and attached it to the bosses on the carriage.  I made sure to set the elevation of the assembly properly so that the sheet metal guard fit well and was at the right height.  The guard connects to the end caps on the X-scale.  I tapped the holes on the end caps for a 1/4” – 20 button head and trimmed and drilled the guard to fit.  I chose to cover the cross slide lock and put a tensioner/lock on the other side as mksj and many others have done.

Mounting bar trimmed and mounted on cross slide:




Reader angle mount after being trimmed:




X scale installed:




Cover in place:




*
The Y scale *– The kit comes with brackets to hang off the back of the carriage to carry the Y scale reader.  I chose to make new brackets.  I had some decent stock in my inventory including an anodized plate.   I configured and dimensioned the brackets such that the elevation of the finished Y scale would be below the gap bed and not hanging below the bed casting opening underneath where it could get bumped cleaning chips out, etc.

Brackets that came with the kit and the ones I made:





I mounted the Y scale to match the elevations I had chosen and then shimmed and adjusted it within specs.  I was lucky in that my lathe’s bed is very consistent over its length in terms of being straight and square to the ways.  I did have to shim the scale out on one end and also shim the other end to take some twist out of the end that was causing the scale to bow about 12 thousandths in the middle.  I was able to get it flat and parallel to the carriage in both vertical and horizontal dimensions with shims and fender washers.  Again, I used my own fasteners. 

I made sure that I positioned the Y scale as far toward the tailstock end as possible while still clearing the backsplash mount.   This keeps the reader from bumping the stop in the scale and causing damage.

Reader bracket assembled and Y scale complete:




View from the bottom of the Y scale reader:




Y scale finished:





I routed the cable such that they loop toward the tailstock end of the lathe and are suspended from a magnetic hook.  This helps keep them out of the oil and chips on the headstock end.











Mounting Display – I used the display mount provided in the kit.  I mounted it on the lathe’s control panel and put an 1/8” steel plate backer inside the panel which was threaded for the button heads I used to attach the bracket.  My control panel is quite full with a Jacobs Control System and the drilling was done very, very carefully with temporary protection put in place!  I mounted the arm pointed diagonally across the top of the lathe pointed at the opposite corner.  This installation is quite rigid and gets the display out of the line of fire but is easily reached and visible.

The power supply was mounted on the back of the lathe adjacent to a 110v outlet I had installed previously that is controlled from my primary panel housing the primary power switch, VFD and breakers.  I shortened the 110v power cable to the supply so I had less dangling wire.  I hate dangling wire!











*Set-up -* I followed the instructions in the Easson manual and found them to be helpful and fairly clear.  One thing that is not adequately described are the scale resolution parameters to use.  For the X scale use 0.001 and for the Y scale use 0.005.  These parameters assure that the display processes the inputs correctly and the distances displayed will be correct.

There are accuracy reports for each of the scales via QR code on the scale.  You can retrieve the reports by scanning the code with a smart phone app.  It is apparently possible to input corrections/adjustments into the display unit to accommodate for these minor inaccuracies from the Easson’s testing but I chose to ignore them since they were quite minor and wasn’t worth the effort to me.

All in all, a good product for the cost that appears to work quite well.

Sorry for the long post but I hope all this detail might help the next person who takes this on.


----------



## bss1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Great job on the install!  Your write up and pics will be a great asset to others!


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking good Alan.   Everything is much too clean.


----------



## dpb (Feb 17, 2017)

For the parameters, are .001 & .005 correct, or did you mean .0001 & .0005?


----------



## DrAsus (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice install!  Don't you mean X & "Z" though since lathes don't have a Y???

DrAsus

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes, I mean x and y.  The two scale application of the 12b uses that convention.  I hope to figure out how to use the Z by adding a scale to the tailstock.  I've found a 6 inch scale that's available but got lots of legwork on actual feasibility of that. 

The parameters are correct as stated (.001 and . 005). It is related to the specifics of the particular scales used and how they count.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice install and thanks for sharing.  I just ordered a PM1236 and I imagine DRO will be on the upgrade list before long..


----------



## mksj (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nicely done and clean install. I especially like the newer ES-12B display, and looks like they have a few improvements over the older model. I am in the process of making a new mount for my ES-12, which had a bit too much vibration when I went to solid feet. 
Mark


----------



## ronboult (Feb 18, 2017)

Alan 
I was surpised to see that your 12B model has an external power supply.
Do you know if all 12B's have this or is it just 110 V models?
My older Easson 12 has an internal power supply
Great lathe and excellent install. Hope you get lots of enjoyment from it
Ron


----------



## MonkMan (Feb 18, 2017)

Great Install Alan. I'm going to "lift" your cable routing  system to use on my machine.
Thanks, Paul


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 18, 2017)

ronboult said:


> Alan
> I was surpised to see that your 12B model has an external power supply.
> Do you know if all 12B's have this or is it just 110 V models?
> My older Easson 12 has an internal power supply
> ...


Ron, I am no expert, but as I understand it the 12B is a recent variant.   I suspect that all the models have the 5v external power supply.  I have attached a couple of photos.

Of course taking the power supply out makes it a much lighter and slimmer display.  I can imagine that the external power supply is smart and doesnt care if if you give it 110v or 240v, but I am only guessing.


----------



## mksj (Feb 18, 2017)

By moving the power supply out of the display unit, it makes the head lighter and less prone to shaking. It also looks like the new head might also have a plastic back as opposed to a casting in the ES-12. In addition the new display unit's support is in the center, where before it was on one side. I had some issues with the older ES-12 display vibrating at certain resonant frequencies, and it was because of the support arm was flexing and also the cabinet. My solution was to build a stronger support and to use a backing plate in the control cabinet.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 22, 2017)

MonkMan said:


> Great Install Alan. I'm going to "lift" your cable routing  system to use on my machine.
> Thanks, Paul


Paul, glad you can use some of this.  That's the big value of this forum.


----------



## ronboult (Feb 23, 2017)

Alan
Have you had a chance to use your ES-12B much yet?
Have you ever used the older ES12 Readout?
When the ES -12B is set up for lathe use are the soft keys specific for the lathe?
How easy is it to change from Radius to Diam mode for the Xaxis? Is there a dedicated Key?

Sorry for all the Q's but my lathe came with a generic Chinese readout which I find a bit of a pain tho use as it is not lathe specific. I have an ES12 on my mill and it is great for the Mill but I am not sure it would be so good on the lathe.
There may be some other members out there that have used both the ES-12 and ES-12B and might like to comment.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## dpb (Feb 23, 2017)

There is a dedicated radius/diameter button.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 23, 2017)

ronboult said:


> Alan
> Have you had a chance to use your ES-12B much yet?
> Have you ever used the older ES12 Readout?
> When the ES -12B is set up for lathe use are the soft keys specific for the lathe?
> ...


Yes, dedicated key.

No insights on ES12, I have never seen one eye to eye!   I'm hoping mksj (Mark) will respond since he has one on a lathe and knows the ins and outs well I am sure.

Meanwhile, here's a snippet from the ES121B manual regarding your question.


----------



## mksj (Feb 23, 2017)

The ES-12 has been revised, the ES-12B is a vertical format and the ES-12C is a horizontal format. They both have the same functions, they both use soft keys that are specific to the menu. The older ES-12 does not have soft keys, so it has more fixed keys for things like calculator. All of these Easson  DRO display units can be switched from Mill, Grinder or Lathe specifications and some of the features change based on this. They all have dedicated R/D button. On the lathe I leave mine in diameter which matches the mechanical dials, I have yet to use/need the radius and this only works on one axis. These displays are all graphical so it is easier on the eyes, and on some things like taper it will show it on the display (I have not used this function). Both the 12B and 12C are available through AliExpress  for about $515 for a 3 axis system with generic glass scales and it seems like it needs some adapter for the scales. Others may sell it with Easson glass scales, which have been very good in my experience. There are also magnetic scales from other manufactures. On the lathe you would need to specify 1 micron slim scales for the cross slide.
Lathe ES-12C functions: http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Easson_Lathe_Digital_Readout_LCD.htm
Example of soft keys: http://web27.streamhoster.com/hvp/dropros/ES12CCalcL.jpg
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...xis-DRO-system-and-3/1021179_32789719488.html

You only use a few functions on the DRO in the lathe configuration, unlike the mill. The only other DRO of this type that I am aware of that has more specific lathe functions is the EL700 which when used with 3 scales, has many more lathe specific features. It is also 3 times the price. There are some other fancy ones that have additional inputs and can do things like SFM, etc.


----------



## ronboult (Feb 23, 2017)

Alan
Thanks very much for your reply and info on ES12B. The dedicated R/D button is exactly what I require.
Will Check out the rest of the operation if I can find a manual online before I make a decision between a ES12, ES12B or electronica EL400 which is a Lathe specific old style ( No Graphical interface) DRO for Magnetic scale which I use
Cheers
Ron

PS. Alan when you have had a chance to use you DRO a bit would you care to post a review?


----------



## ronboult (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi MKSJ

Thanks also for your response. I already have an ES12 on my mill so generally know its functions and how it works. Love it on the Mill but not sure how well it would port to the lathe as the Mill specific buttons always seem to annoy me. My lathe was supplied with the classical chinese- fit all machines -DRO readout ( Delos/Ditron) which I really dislike.
Tossing up between an ES12, ES12B or an Electronica EL400 ( lathe specific) as a replacement. The Electronica EL700 is very expensive!!! and not sure it is worth it. There are cross over adapters available to connect Electronica Magnetic scales to Easson Readouts but if you know what you are doing you can just change the connections in the DB plug for the same effect
Do you know if there is a copy of the ES12B Manual online that I can peruse?
Thanks
Ron
Brisbane AU


----------



## ronboult (Feb 23, 2017)

Just had look at the Easson 12B on the DROPROS website where they advertise it as a _*2 axis Color LCD Lathe Digital Readout.*_
However when you read further down the page many of the functions they list are only for the Mill. I know that this is not all that the ES12B can do and it does have Lathe specific functions but the Dropros site tends to put you off the ES12B as a Lathe DRO


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 23, 2017)

I can assure you that the 12B is a Mill DRO as well.   I have one on my new mill and I have the one which is the subject of this thread on a my new lathe.  While I've had neither of them very long, the 12B can be set up as a two axis DRO for a lathe or a three axis DRO for a mill.   It could also be set up as a two axis for the mill or a three axis for the lathe.  It is all in the setup parameters and how many scales you have. 

Sorry if the DRO Pros stuff is misleading.


----------



## ronboult (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Alan H
Further Q's on ES12B if I may.
When used on the lathe, when you switch from radius to diameter for x axis is there any indication on the display as to which mode is actually engaged?
Also the display seems to have a series of soft buttons with space along the bottom of the display for info to appear depending on operation selected. Could you post a couple of photos that show how this works.
Thanks in advance
Ron


----------



## ronboult (Mar 12, 2017)

Does anyone know if an electronic copy of the Easson ES12B manual is available online?
Ron


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 13, 2017)

Ron,
The display changes when you switch from radius to diameter mode.  The color of the display for the X value changes as well as the legend for the X.  The X legend includes a subscript to indicate diameter when in diameter mode.  (sorry, no photo of DRO with display at hand at the moment)

The soft keys are programmable and are there to save data for different tools you may be using.  Example - if you swap to a threading tool but want to save the setup for the turning tool that is in the holder, these keys allow you to save and retrieve it when you put the turning tool back in.

Regarding an electronic manual, I would suggest you contact whomever you would buy your 12B from and ask them for one.   I have not found one online.

Here's what the DRO will help with you with though.  I used the above functions/description to make this yesterday.

Just pull the trigger and get you one!   You will like it.


----------



## ronboult (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Alan
I really like the quality of the work you show. your work is a credit to you. It's nice to have quality equipment and know how to use it. I still have a bit to learn.
Thanks for the heads up on the programable keys on the ES12B. I am not sure I fully understand all the capabilities but will investigate further.

My problem is which readout to buy.
My lathe came with a basic chinese readout ( DELOS/ Ditron) which I really hate. It is not lathe specific and learning /remembering how to perform a function is so complicated its a pita! 
I have installed an Easson ES12 ( original model) on my Mill and really like the way it operates. Easy to use and easy to remember. Why then not just buy another ES12 for the lathe?
Not so simple . The ES-12 is a multi use readout and while it is great for the mill most of its functions are for a Mill and it just seems like the lathe functions are an add on and are swamped by the mill functions.
I had just about decided to buy an Electronica EL 400 from DrosPros as this is a Lathe specific Readout.
Unfortunately the ES12B then came on the scene to complicate the matter. Decisions decisions. 
I don't have to make a decision immediately so will do some more homework hence the request for a Manual.
Thanks for taking the time to assist
Cheers
Ron


----------



## mksj (Mar 14, 2017)

When you look at the newer Easson 12B and 12C, almost all the machine specific type functions are now soft keys. Most of the hard key functions are ones you would use in either machine mode. You get a very large numerical display, that I find to be very easy on the eyes and you get a 3rd axis that can be used for the compound slide or the tailstock with axis summation. I personally prefer the 12B model which has a vertical  footprint and would take up less space in width. I have the older ES-12 (and an EL700) and never found the additional "mill function keys" to be an issue. The EL400 is nice, but you do not have a 3rd axis, and many of the function lights are very small as well as the buttons and they are not sealed. Keyboard wise the lathe specific EL400  is much more busy then the ES-12B/C, and you are looking at spending quite a bit more if you get it with the magnetic scales. Bang for the buck, I think the ES-12B offers much more and is very intuitive to use. On a lathe, you tend to only use a few functions, all of which are easily there on the ES-12B/C.


----------



## petertha (Mar 18, 2017)

Alan, what a beautiful, surgically clean installation!

I have a very similar (older gen) Taiwan lathe & wrestled with where to install my (happens to be Newall) cross bed encoder tube/guard. Mounting on left side utilizes the existing threaded holes in casting for intended for bolting travelling steady. Since I rarely use mine & its un-doable, I repurposed holes for my DRO mount hardware. This also maintained access to my existing cross slide lock knob located on the RHS where gib strip is. But it also positions the encoder adjacent to chuck & swarf etc. Putting encoder on RHS of cross slide like you did is basically opposite of all the above, at least on my lathe. So I flipped heads.

So I'm curious now, how DO you lock your carriage in traverse direction or any other mods in this regard?


----------



## Alan H. (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments.  I got lots of help in terms of support and ideas from my friends here on the forum - a great place for sure.  

Yeap, that's what that little brass screw is for that I posted as an example a couple of posts up.  

Many of the PM1340GT owners crowd install friction locks on the cross feed using the steady mounting holes.  There are numerous posts here on the forum of this solution.  Our friend Mark posted his solution almost a couple of years ago and mine will be a variant of his.  I think several of us have used Mark's lead to solve this problem.  Mark was an early adopter of the PM1340GT and plowed lots of ground for the rest of us, including the control system he developed.  

Here's Mark's post from 2015:  mksj's solution

BTW, if the steady is needed you pull the screws and swap the lock out for the steady.


----------



## petertha (Mar 18, 2017)

Aha! Thanks for the link & that explains the brass screw now. I'm going to have to lurk around PM sub forum more often.

At the risk of diluting your nice post, here is how I did mine. Coincidentally I came up with a low profile 1/2-turn wrench idea not too unlike the MKSJ solution you linked, but still on RHS using existing stud. It only stood a chance of working because the Newall encoder tubes are small OD & stand off from the cross slide body allowing room. But it was a fiddly assembly so put on do-it-later list. Mostly I'm just chicken sh*t of reaching in on the chuck side to clamp. Maybe some permanent solution could be suggested to the LatheLand factory one day. Anyway thanks for your input, learned something new.


----------



## ronboult (Apr 19, 2017)

Alan H said:


> Ron,
> The display changes when you switch from radius to diameter mode.  The color of the display for the X value changes as well as the legend for the X.  The X legend includes a subscript to indicate diameter when in diameter mode.  (sorry, no photo of DRO with display at hand at the moment)
> 
> The soft keys are programmable and are there to save data for different tools you may be using.  Example - if you swap to a threading tool but want to save the setup for the turning tool that is in the holder, these keys allow you to save and retrieve it when you put the turning tool back in.
> ...




Hi Allan
Took your advice and ordered a Easson ES12B from Siton Tecnology ( AliExpress)


Wilson Huang was very helpful and the price was good.
Anyway I am very happy with the ES12b and it solves most of the problems I had with the Delos readout that was supplied with the lathe.
Still has a few too many non lathe buttons for my liking but I will get used to it
Cheers Ron


----------



## bretthl (Oct 12, 2018)

How do you lock the cross slide with the scale in the way?  I have lock the cross slide on my 1340GT all the time.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't. I slightly tightened up the gibb on the cross slide and have never had a issue with it wandering. I also always turn 'into' the part to my target number, thereby keeping the screw and nut in tension and avoid any issues with backlash.

Seems to work for me.


----------



## mksj (Oct 12, 2018)

Make a lock for the other side or put a spacer under the scale and use a small wrench. I found using the lock prevented a small amount of creep in the cross slide, made a difference when trying to hit tight tolerances or turning over a distance.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1340gt-cross-slide-lock-mod-for-dro-machines.36413/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...ll-carriage-scale-mounting.52444/#post-437976


----------



## pacifica (Oct 12, 2018)

mksj said:


> The ES-12 has been revised, the ES-12B is a vertical format and the ES-12C is a horizontal format. They both have the same functions, they both use soft keys that are specific to the menu. The older ES-12 does not have soft keys, so it has more fixed keys for things like calculator. All of these Easson  DRO display units can be switched from Mill, Grinder or Lathe specifications and some of the features change based on this. They all have dedicated R/D button. On the lathe I leave mine in diameter which matches the mechanical dials, I have yet to use/need the radius and this only works on one axis. These displays are all graphical so it is easier on the eyes, and on some things like taper it will show it on the display (I have not used this function). Both the 12B and 12C are available through AliExpress  for about $515 for a 3 axis system with generic glass scales and it seems like it needs some adapter for the scales. Others may sell it with Easson glass scales, which have been very good in my experience. There are also magnetic scales from other manufactures. On the lathe you would need to specify 1 micron slim scales for the cross slide.
> Lathe ES-12C functions: http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Easson_Lathe_Digital_Readout_LCD.htm
> Example of soft keys: http://web27.streamhoster.com/hvp/dropros/ES12CCalcL.jpg
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...xis-DRO-system-and-3/1021179_32789719488.html
> ...


Ditron on aliexpress sells a comparable unit with 3 scales for $438, called a d80. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/A-k...6c2b-4ab7-8e40-2206f6c87e89&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## bretthl (Oct 20, 2018)

mksj said:


> Make a lock for the other side or put a spacer under the scale and use a small wrench. I found using the lock prevented a small amount of creep in the cross slide, made a difference when trying to hit tight tolerances or turning over a distance.
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1340gt-cross-slide-lock-mod-for-dro-machines.36413/
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...ll-carriage-scale-mounting.52444/#post-437976



I like that cross slide lock!


----------

